# Iceman Timing? Can't Find Anywhere!!!!



## Shortdog (Sep 30, 2009)

This is really dumb I know, but I have exhausted every option I know and still can't come up with an answer. 

I have a 2009 Diamond Iceman, 29" DL and 70lb DW. I have read where the cable is supposed to intersect a certain timing mark on the cam, but the Diamond Owners Manual leaves it at that. Well crap, which one? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is the first Diamond I have owned and just can't find this "Top Secret G-14 Classified" information anywhere. 

Thank You in advance for your help.


----------



## JakeMate (Sep 8, 2009)

Also interested to know. My buddy just bought an Iceman and we were trying to figure this out also.

Anyone?


----------



## geeter (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd like to know too!!!


----------



## cdavis7 (May 23, 2008)

*cam timing marks*

I dont know if this will help but on my 2009 Admiral the are located on the top cam . Look real close on the bottom of the cam on the shelf side( rht hand bow). There are 15 SMALL,TINY,dots that the string bisects. They are small and very hard to see.


----------



## sikahunter (Feb 11, 2009)

on the bottom cam you will see the #1 and then 10 dots start countin at the #1 the string should fall between 5 and 7 that is what diamond tec support recommends


----------



## Shortdog (Sep 30, 2009)

sikahunter said:


> on the bottom cam you will see the #1 and then 10 dots start countin at the #1 the string should fall between 5 and 7 that is what diamond tec support recommends


Thank You sikahunter!!!!:thumbs_up That is exactly the answer I have been looking for!!


----------



## sikahunter (Feb 11, 2009)

no prob. man :rock:


----------



## geeter (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks sikahunter! I just checked mine and it is dead on.


----------



## zgozvrm (Jan 8, 2010)

*Agreed*



sikahunter said:


> on the bottom cam you will see the #1 and then 10 dots start countin at the #1 the string should fall between 5 and 7 that is what diamond tec support recommends


This was bothering me, as well so I contacted Diamond via their website. The tech replied a couple of days later with the same answer, "Between the 5th and 7th dots."

Just adding my 2 cents ... I find that it's generally good to see supporting answers.


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

I see this thread has been stale for a while but I have a question related to this topic, hopefully someone can help me out. If you know that the timing on your Diamond Iceman is off then, assuming you have a bow press, how do you change it?

btw, for anyone who's interested - you can download the mod and post settings manual for all Diamond bows directly from their website:

http://www.diamondarchery.com/#/manualDisplay?r=-1&i=0

just select the year of your bow and click on the appropriate PDF.


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, I've been searching the interweb and it looks like Cam Timing, on a solo-cam bow, is adjusted by adding or removing twists in the string. I was under the assumption that I had to make adjustments to the cam itself. 

Can anyone confirm this for me?


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

between 5-7 is this no matter draw length and # or where would i get this info i shoot [email protected] so im good with the 5-7 but just wanna be sure


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

between 5 & 7 is perfect. I'm not sure if this is stated in the Iceman manual but I emailed Diamond about timing adjustments and the tech that called me back told me the timing should always be between 5 & 7 regardless of draw length or weight. 

check out this post: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1444543


----------

